# Monster List is updated



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Don't know how I missed this, but the Halloween Monster List was updated on 8/24/06.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the heads-up, Otaku! Here's the link for anyone who needs it: MonsterList


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, Happy Birthday to Lady Nyxie! I missed the best present I could have gotten on my birthday. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

